# Dunkirk and its music



## ranaprathap (Jul 21, 2017)

Just came back after watching Dunkirk. It is a really good movie. It is not a perfect movie and I wouldn't consider it Chris Nolan's career best. However, it is a great movie watching experience and I highly recommend it to everyone. 

HZ's score in particular was good. The lack of melodic content in general, except for one sequence, was understandable because of its potential to take the focus away from the mood of the movie. The score is mostly rhythmic arpeggios and synths, some tension building strings, and a few floating notes. But I thought it complemented the movie nicely for the most part. The scoring is particularly beautiful especially in the climax. And thanks for staying away from the typical "epic" stuff we all know of. It's very easy to go down that route when we think of "war movie" but I think the choice of score worked out quite nicely. Just that it is no interstellar and wouldn't make a good isolated listening experience like the way interstellar did.


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 21, 2017)

The complete soundtrack is now up on Youtube https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBKadB95sF47WKNRw29jbXQzsjJolN5Gx


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2017)

I think the score served the film extremely well. It was 100% pure tension that never let go, which is exactly what war is. Nolan obviously didn't want anything to take you out of the immersive experience and was extremely subtle and tasteful with the dialog, score, drama, and action. It's not a masterpiece like Saving Private Ryan but it definitely is a unique and powerful cinematic experience.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 21, 2017)

I bought the soundtrack on iTunes and given it a few listens, personally I love it! The tension it has just from the sounds and rising rhythms is something I personally really love in a score. It kind of reminds me of the Alien Covenant score!


(Yet to see the film)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 21, 2017)

I really love Elgar's Nimrod getting the Ssssssttttttttttrrrrrrrreeeeeeetttttttttccccccchhhhhheeeeeddddddd out treatment. I saw Wagner at the Bowl last night and after THAT fired up Dunkirk on the way home and it delivered. There's nothing like driving fast to incredibly slow and LOUD music with those kind of dynamics. I got my wobbly little Prius up to 105 mph. I'll have to just listen at home from now on.


----------



## rottoy (Jul 21, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> I really love Elgar's Nimrod getting the Ssssssttttttttttrrrrrrrreeeeeeetttttttttccccccchhhhhheeeeeddddddd out treatment. I saw Wagner at the Bowl last night and after THAT fired up Dunkirk on the way home and it delivered. There's nothing like driving fast to incredibly slow and LOUD music with those kind of dynamics. I got my wobbly little Prius up to 105 mph. I'll have to just listen at home from now on.


Paulstretch is the new braaaaam!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 21, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Paulstretch is the new braaaaam!


Paulstretch is the best braaahhmm!!!


----------



## tonaliszt (Jul 21, 2017)

Saw it in the 70mm. I agree with others, the score fits the film extremely well, and was very effective. I think some of the first cues didn't work that well (thinking about the first time you hear music in the movie). But overall, very effective in affecting. The use of the Nimrod Variation is something to talk about, it really fit that scene perfectly, and certainly felt like one of those Zimmer Moments. However, I think it was somewhat disappointing knowing that Zimmer didn't actually come up with the music (even though it may have been a Nolan decision), even though the production was creative. Also a bit curious as the credits seemed to indicate that someone else actually worked on the Nimrod section. I think the OP's comments are very true.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 21, 2017)

tonaliszt said:


> Saw it in the 70mm. I agree with others, the score fits the film extremely well, and was very effective. I think some of the first cues didn't work that well (thinking about the first time you hear music in the movie). But overall, very effective in affecting. The use of the Nimrod Variation is something to talk about, it really fit that scene perfectly, and certainly felt like one of those Zimmer Moments. However, I think it was somewhat disappointing knowing that Zimmer didn't actually come up with the music (even though it may have been a Nolan decision), even though the production was creative. Also a bit curious as the credits seemed to indicate that someone else actually worked on the Nimrod section. I think the OP's comments are very true.


The iTunes album lists Lorne Balfe & Benjamin Wallfisch as composer on some a couple cues


----------



## John Busby (Jul 21, 2017)

can't wait to see behind the scenes for the sound design
the word is Zimmer sampled Nolan's watches and used them as the "motor" of the entire score

seeing it tomorrow in 70MM


----------



## Tatu (Jul 21, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> The iTunes album lists Lorne Balfe & Benjamin Wallfisch as composer on some a couple cues


Hans must be busy living the touring / rock star life


----------



## rottoy (Jul 21, 2017)

Tatu said:


> Hans must be busy living the touring / rock star life


Yet has time to deeply sample Christopher Nolans collection of vintage Patek Philippe watches.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 21, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Yet has time to deeply sample Christopher Nolans collection of vintage Patek Philippe watches


Priorities. Or obsessed with watches.


----------



## A3D2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Really loved the movie and the music as well: tension from beginning to end. Loved the heavy synth use
in the score: really refreshing to see that in combination with a historical war movie instead of the typical heroic
trumpet kind of military thing . It made the emotional focus lie more on the human survival aspect, which was the essence of the movie I think . Well done @Rctec !

The only weird thing in the movie for me was the presence of these modern lamp posts and some modern buildings on the shore in the movie (https://www.quora.com/What-do-the-four-poles-on-the-beach-signify-in-the-Dunkirk-trailer).
Given the amount of historical detail in the rest of the movie I couldn't understand why they didn't remove these in post-production. Yet, at the same time these modern elements only had screen time for less than a minute probably, so I can definitely live with that, the movie is still a masterpiece


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 22, 2017)

Watched Dunkirk last night and man, what a film. Loved it. The music kept me on edge for the entire duration.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 22, 2017)

Personally this is my favorite material from Han's since Gladiator and The Last Samurai. Just a masterful job of creating the tension of the event. Well done maestro @Rctec !

Being an amateur historian and knowing the event quite well I thought it was a well done film also.


----------



## CT (Jul 22, 2017)

I thought both the film and score were phenomenal! The soundtrack album plays very well on its own, if you enjoy ambient, atmospheric music.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 22, 2017)

miket said:


> I thought both the film and score were phenomenal!



Yeah same. I can't wait to buy it on Blu Ray and check out the extras. It always makes me feel frustrated after I see a new Nolan film because I know it's going to be years before the next one. He's such a trailblazer.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 23, 2017)

Could have sworn I heard the melody in theZMan's Nashville show last week, but I think maybe the Cellist was fooling around.
Just wanted to comment on the visual quality too.
Great audio visual experience.
Find the biggest IMAX.

I went to a Military Academy for 2 years so I learned more on history than average education provides, and I can't believe how authentic the wooden Mosquitos and Spitfires looked.
Attention to detail was most impressive.

Movies like Dunkirk are why we go to Theaters.


----------



## Lilainjil (Jul 23, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> I really love Elgar's Nimrod getting the Ssssssttttttttttrrrrrrrreeeeeeetttttttttccccccchhhhhheeeeeddddddd out treatment.



Yes the stretched Elgar was a brilliant, inspired choice I thought. Without slowing it down it would have seemed so contrived and out of place -- esp. given the relative absence of chordal movement up to that point. Yet it still carried the emotion and epic weight of the original Nimrod. And it's so perfectly British.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 23, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Movies like Dunkirk are why we go to Theaters.



Absolutely! Just saw it in IMAX. The sound design, the tension, the TENSION, the music, the Tom Hardy. Such a gritty beautiful film.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 23, 2017)

Just came back from seeing it. The Elgar Var. 15 was brilliantly adapted and placed.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 23, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I've built a great man cave, complete with DAWs and hardware.
> Scope DSP Project on screen.
> 
> But nothing competes with the biggest IMAX.



If I was rich... I would buy or rent an IMAX just for my studio needs. Compose there. lol.


----------



## baileysounds (Jul 24, 2017)

Like plenty of others I'm sure, I loved absolutely loved both the movie & soundtrack. @Rctec + Lorne and everyone involved did a fantastic job. The tension, the pace. I'm hooked on the soundtrack just as I was with Interstellar. Long may Hans & Nolan's collaborations continue


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 24, 2017)

Took my kids again last night.
Was kind of shocked they had to learn this historical event from a theater.
Thankfully they're making money and getting a great education since they stopped going to "school."


----------



## philippe (Jul 24, 2017)

This is the movie that made me to go back to the cinema after not having been in years. An amazing film, and the music ramps up an already tension filled story to the point of making you feel uncomfortable and never lets up from beginning to end.


----------



## gjelul (Jul 24, 2017)

Good movie, not the greatest war film ever, but could be up there with some other reference war films (Saving Private Ryan, The Thin Red Line, etc.). Really liked the score, top notch concept and production - it's one of those styles where Zimmer really shines. A master class in how to produce a score imo... Another thing that stands out is how loud the score is mixed in the film... it takes a director like Nolan to have the curage to do so. Who knows, maybe it will swill inspire other directors to do the same.... and play a little role in potentially changing the esthetic of how things should sound.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 24, 2017)

Great film but my god was that loud. IMAX is usually pretty loud but this was just insane. I jumped every time a plane started shooting. The deep rumble of those planes was awesome, though. Maybe it was just the theater here. Hopefully I'll get to see it again in a normal theater. Definitely one of those films I wanna see again in theaters.


----------



## Fab (Jul 25, 2017)

Interesting, and on a slight tangent...

I remember thinking Interstellar was super loud also, at one point I actually went to ask the staff members if it was normal that it would be this loud. Pretty immersive though..actually the most immersive film experience for a long time.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 25, 2017)

Fab said:


> Interesting, and on a slight tangent...
> 
> I remember thinking Interstellar was super loud also, at one point I actually went to ask the staff members if it was normal that it would be this loud. Pretty immersive though..actually the most immersive film experience for a long time.



I've found in IMAX that the trailers are unbelievably loud so I wear ear plugs for those and then the film is OK but in this case it just stayed at the level of the trailers. Maybe it's just the theater here...


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 25, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I've found in IMAX that the trailers are unbelievably loud so I wear ear plugs for those and then the film is OK but in this case it just stayed at the level of the trailers. Maybe it's just the theater here...



I like mixing softly from my monitors so whenever I go to theaters or clubs I find their music way too loud for my ears. Sitting 75% towards the back helps but definiltey use ear plugs if the volume is giving you anxiety about losing hearing...


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jul 25, 2017)

Here is a very moving reaction on the film by a veteran:


----------



## CT (Jul 25, 2017)

I know I'm not the first person to notice this, but Wallfisch's treatment of Elgar's material reminds me of this. Both are beautiful, but I think I prefer what Benjamin did!


----------



## rottoy (Jul 25, 2017)

miket said:


> I know I'm not the first person to notice this, but Wallfisch's treatment of Elgar's material reminds me of this. Both are beautiful, but I think I prefer what Benjamin did!



This made me realize that I would have liked what Wallfisch did much better if it was played by a string section this size, rather than the rather heavy string numbers in the actual film.
I actually felt the music undercut the ending rather than supporting it.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 26, 2017)

Pulled up this thread and Nimrod comes on KUSC. It's in the air I guess.


----------



## gary (Jul 26, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


> Just came back after watching Dunkirk. It is a really good movie. It is not a perfect movie and I wouldn't consider it Chris Nolan's career best. However, it is a great movie watching experience and I highly recommend it to everyone.
> 
> HZ's score in particular was good. The lack of melodic content in general, except for one sequence, was understandable because of its potential to take the focus away from the mood of the movie. The score is mostly rhythmic arpeggios and synths, some tension building strings, and a few floating notes. But I thought it complemented the movie nicely for the most part. The scoring is particularly beautiful especially in the climax. And thanks for staying away from the typical "epic" stuff we all know of. It's very easy to go down that route when we think of "war movie" but I think the choice of score worked out quite nicely. Just that it is no interstellar and wouldn't make a good isolated listening experience like the way interstellar did.


http://nyti.ms/2tKGkrR


----------



## John Busby (Jul 26, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Maybe it's just the theater here...


Nope...it wasn't just yours man - same here too
those first bombing runs on the beach made me freak out! i loved every minute of it!


----------



## NoamL (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm curious where this idea comes from that war movies have had "sweeping strings and get-out-the-cavalry horns" (as the Gray Lady puts it) up until recently.

I mean that's not even really true of _Saving Private Ryan_ right? and it's definitely not true of _The Thin Red Line_ or _Black Hawk Down..._


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 26, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> Nope...it wasn't just yours man - same here too
> those first bombing runs on the beach made me freak out! i loved every minute of it!


I haven't looked much into Nolan's ideas behind the film but it seems like he really wanted us to feel like those soldiers and be shell shocked. I think the loudness really helped that and it wouldn'tve been the same without it.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 26, 2017)

The Shepard tone...


----------

